# OBS cannot capture Zoom window (and others)



## SalvaROCK (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi everybody (and thanks in advance!)
I'm running OBS 26.1.2 and experiencing this problem. When I got to add my zoom as a source via display and window capture, i don't have the option for zoom. The same for some other windows (Keynote, etc...) that appear as "null" in the list of possible sources.
I have the same problem posted some months ago here: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/zoom-null.128907/
Please, can anybody help??
I'm using a MacBook Retina 12-inch with macOS Catalina 10.15.7. Both the OBS and Zoom are last updated versions
Thanks so much!!
SalvaROCK


----------



## SalvaROCK (Jan 20, 2021)

Please... anybody can help with this...?


----------



## Olivier J. (Jan 22, 2021)

i have the same problem and no answer ... ;-(


----------



## Olivier J. (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello again,

i fix the ( my ?) problem with this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuwJ84f6E4I
I install NDI plug-in and now i have access to window capture: zoom and others windows ...

Maybe @SalvaROCK, can you test it ? because for me it's work now !


----------



## SalvaROCK (Jan 25, 2021)

Okay, I finally discovered what was the problem. It was all about the "permissions" of OBS. I didn't need to install any plugin, nothing. In my Mac I only had to go to settings>security & privacy>screen recording and activate the permission for OBS to capture other windows. And that was all. Now it works perfectly. 
I hope this can help others!! 
Best regards,
SalvaROCK


----------



## NeilR (Mar 1, 2021)

SalvaROCK said:


> Okay, I finally discovered what was the problem. It was all about the "permissions" of OBS. I didn't need to install any plugin, nothing. In my Mac I only had to go to settings>security & privacy>screen recording and activate the permission for OBS to capture other windows. And that was all. Now it works perfectly.
> I hope this can help others!!
> Best regards,
> SalvaROCK



Hey, thanks for the hint. I looked at my Privacy settings and OBS is checked. Interestingly, this feature used to work (I used it to 'capture' a Zoom session) but it mysteriously stopped working on both my Macbook running MacOS Catalina 10.15.7 and my iMac running MacOS High Sierra 10.13.6 - I'm running OBS 26.1.2 with all latest updates. The only thing I can think of that has changed is that I installed the audio monitor update BUT I believe that that was ONLY on the iMac. Has anyone else experienced the same issue and have any suggestions? many thanks


----------



## michaelshaw (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm thinking it's the Mac OS version. I'm having the problem with OBS 26.1.2 on a MacBook Pro with Big Sur, but 26.1.2 works fine on a Mac Mini with Mojave. As a further clue, Mojave's Security & Privacy settings do not include Screen Recordings as a controllable activity. Big Sur has Screen Recordings and OBS is checked to allow use, but the only options available under Window Capture are two Dock images (Desktop Picture and Fullscreen Backdrop), OBS itself, and Window Servers for the Cursor and Desktop.


----------



## NeilR (Mar 2, 2021)

That's exactly what I see. I have un-installed OBS 26.1.2 from my MacBook Pro running Catalina 10.15.7 and then re-installed it. When I do this, Window Capture works for about 10 mins...and then stops working and reverts back to only showing OBS, [Dock] and [Window Server] Desktop as options. I have even tried checking & unchecking OBS in Privacy-Screen-Recordings and that hasn't changed anything.


----------



## Highend (Mar 2, 2021)

there is a setting in zoom to hide from window sharing, it could be messing with things as recording, I had issues and turned that off and now is everything fine. But I don't have hard proof. You can always use zoomOSC, never had issues with that on the first place.


----------



## michaelshaw (Mar 2, 2021)

I seem to have it working now, longer than the "ten minutes" mentioned above. Here's what I did:

1. Go to System Prefs/Security & Privacy/Privacy, and disable Screen Recording for OBS (This step and the final step may not be necessary, just reporting what I did).
2. Delete the OBS application.
3. Delete the folder /Library/Application Support/obs-studio. (if you need help with finding this, see the video at 









						How to Uninstall OBS Studio on Mac
					

This video demonstrates on Uninstall OBS Studio on Mac. This tutorial will guide you step by step on Uninstall OBS Studio.  If for some reason this video Uni...




					www.youtube.com
				




4. Empty the trash.
5. Re-install OBS
6. Re-enable Screen Recording for OBS as outlined in step 1. (Again, may not be necessary, did not have time to A/B test.)


----------



## NeilR (Mar 4, 2021)

Hey guys, just to let you know that it seems to be working now on my MacBook Pro Catalina system. I still have issues on my iMac (High Sierra) BUT I can live with that. 

(I now have a problem with my fan coming on when I'm running OBS and Zoom together but that's for another thread).

Many thanks for your help and suggestions.


----------



## ccclapp (Mar 15, 2022)

I had the same issue on a Win10 PC.  I solved it by changing settings on the OBS Source (the "Window Capture" source) as follows...

-- Under "Capture Method" change from "Automatic" to "Windows 10 1903 and up"

After that , it worked fine in Zoom


----------

